# (Event) Sales Management Course



## Fabienne1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello!

I hope someone can advise me where in HK I could do a Sales Management Course? I have just recently moved to HK from the UK where I worked as an Events Executive for one of the major london museums. As I am now slightly struggling to find work in the Events Industry without cantonese/mandarin skills I am now considering to study while searching for the right position.

If anyone knows of such a course I would love to hear back from you.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

